# Velodyne DPS-10



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Heres a link to a review I wrote
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-dps-10-subjective-semi-objective-review.html
Forgot to mention there that the volume control takes some getting used to. You never really know exactly where your volume is set out of 100 unless you reset it. When you reset it the volume automatically returns to 35/100 which is pretty loud 

Edit: This post can be deleted.


----------

